

Xerox to update scan software after switched number outcry - jamestnz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23610405

======
jamestnz
Original report: [http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_...](http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-
workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning)?

Original HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238)

